# Аккордеоны Москва



## UndiduM (11 Июл 2021)

Всем здравствуйте!)
Подскажите пожалуйста, где в Москве можно "пощупать" профессиональные инструменты различных фабрик(фирм?)? Пиджини, Скандалли, Бугари, Акко, Юпитер...? Собираюсь в ближайшем будущем покупать аккордеон, но ещё даже не определился с маркой, хотелось бы все пощупать, чтобы иметь представление. Сам четвёртый год играю на арендованном пиджини, (до этого несколько лет на супите) и, по сравнению с супитой - разница колоссальная) Преимущество в покупке пока отдаю пиджини, так как "ничего другого не пробовал". Хотелось бы пощупать и другие инструменты, а также понять, где можно сориентироваться по ценам?


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2021)

UndiduM, 

Нигде...


----------



## UndiduM (11 Июл 2021)

vev написал(а):


> UndiduM,
> 
> Нигде...


Это связано с пандемией? Как в таком случае покупать инструмент? Не "в слепую" же...? В интернете нашёл магазины аккордеоншоп, и муз.салон симфония. Может кто-то что-то подсказать об этих магазинах? Или, возможно, есть другие?


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2021)

UndiduM, 
Это связано с тем, как устроена торговля инструментами. Никто и никогда здесь не имеет никакого разнообразия инструментов. Все идет под заказ.
Указанный магазин я бы посоветовал обходить как можно дальше....


----------



## veron (12 Июл 2021)

Муз.салон симфония тоже не стали бы рекомендовать ? (для меня эта тема также актуальна, хотя вопрос несрочный).


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2021)

veron,
А это к zet10 его бренд 
Первый ответ касался первого же шопа


----------



## veron (12 Июл 2021)

Спасибо! В этом вопросе как по минному полю, без права на ошибку, поэтому захотелось уточнить.


vev написал(а):


> veron,
> А это к zet10 его бренд
> Первый ответ касался первого же шопа


----------



## vyachek (12 Июл 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Первый ответ касался первого же шопа


А что с Денисом не так?


----------



## vev (13 Июл 2021)

vyachek,

Всё...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Июл 2021)

Можно попробовать обратиться в Гнесинку. Это место, где "живут" инструменты разных марок в одном месте. Правда сейчас каникулы, наверное разъехались все. 

Кстати, ничто не мешает Вам заехать в оба вышеназванных магазина. За "пощупать" денег не берут)). Как минимум представление получите. А решение покупать примите потом, не спеша, изучив рынок.


----------

